# .asf and .wmv?



## blackoutspy (Sep 13, 2003)

Is there a program for os x that can play .asf's and .wmv's?


----------



## monktus (Sep 13, 2003)

Windows Media Player, or much better is VideoLan Client which also does a better job of playing avis than Quicktime.

http://www.videolan.org


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 13, 2003)

I use MPlayer


----------



## Arden (Sep 14, 2003)

As do I.


----------



## blackoutspy (Sep 14, 2003)

Where could i find more information about MPlayer?


----------



## MikeXpop (Sep 14, 2003)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/mplayerosx/

Both apps are poor quality in my opinion, but they are infinately better than Windows Media Player.


----------



## monktus (Sep 15, 2003)

I tried MPlayer but it just refused to work. Maybe I'll give it another go, it was a while ago. VLC's not been too bad so far, doens't have all the features of QT but for stuff like avis it saves having to convert files and the like.


----------



## Airbrush (Oct 3, 2003)

.asf and .wmv is standard pc formats, Mplayer and VLC can play them, but why not try MediaPlayer from MS. It´s free and it works......like it or not.


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 3, 2003)

MPlayer is free and it works better than that M$ garbage. MediaPlayer can't even keep a constant frame rate, MPlayer plays smoothly for me, and there are better viewing preferences.


----------



## Airbrush (Oct 3, 2003)

I agree, but MediaPlayer is also free. Probably the only MS product.......


----------



## toast (Oct 3, 2003)

MPlayer is free too. VLC is free too. Both are opensource projects (well, VLC is to a certain extent), and both read moreorless ASF and WM data. 'Moreorless' because this format is so sh!tty that you will still bump on a few weirdly encoded files.


----------



## Airbrush (Oct 3, 2003)

Tru! My favorite is VLC.....works always.


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 4, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, airbrush why do you keep pointing out that MediaPlayer is free? We are well aware of that, by it being free doesn't make it any better, nor should I give praise to M$ for making the app.


----------



## Airbrush (Oct 6, 2003)

I just said that it was an option.....nothing else.
Not for you, and not for me....but still people use it.


----------



## gribuz (Jan 27, 2004)

is there any way to get MPlayer or VLC to work with Safari when playing .asf or .wmf ?


----------



## Cat (Jan 27, 2004)

I thought it already did ... I remember clicking on a .wmv stream/movie in Safari and VLC launched and played it. Have you tried the latest version (0.7 AFAIK)?


----------



## gribuz (Jan 27, 2004)

hmm actually worked when i pasted the url in safari with the .asf extension

but only audio, no video


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 27, 2004)

Maybe it's MediaPlayer 9 format, MPlayer does that with that format, but plays fine with older formats.


----------



## gribuz (Jan 28, 2004)

could be, anybody got a .asf stream i can test ?


----------

